# Moving to Gran Canaria



## Jay13 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have MS which causes mobility problems, but good weather improves everything! I plan to escape England and move somewhere warmer, and I'm going to Gran Canaria in May to research rental properties. I have been in touch with an estate agent and plan to rent a property - I have no intention of buying and I rent my property in England. I am retired and would have about 1500 euros per month, of which I plan to pay around 500 euros pm rent. Would I survive on this amount? I'm learning Spanish and would want to eat out occasionally but do not intend to live the high life . . .
Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jay13 said:


> I have MS which causes mobility problems, but good weather improves everything! I plan to escape England and move somewhere warmer, and I'm going to Gran Canaria in May to research rental properties. I have been in touch with an estate agent and plan to rent a property - I have no intention of buying and I rent my property in England. I am retired and would have about 1500 euros per month, of which I plan to pay around 500 euros pm rent. Would I survive on this amount? I'm learning Spanish and would want to eat out occasionally but do not intend to live the high life . . .
> Any advice would be welcome.


Hi & welcome

I don't know about rentals on GC, but with 1000€ a month after rent you should live pretty comfortably

is it just you? if it is then very comfortably - heck there are times that has been a lot more than 4 of us have had to live on - and I doubt we spend more than that on essentials for 5 of us now


----------



## Jay13 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you - puts my mind at ease . . .


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

For the record, the Spanish old-age pension is about €635 a month. They don't get any extras on top. So with €1000 you should be able to live quite well, and the Canaries are still warm in winter so you won't have to worry about the high heating bills that us mainlanders have to budget for!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in the Canary Islands on the Island of El Hierro. We can survive easily on £800 per month over the year, however this does not cover motoring costs that would be extra.

I know Gran Canaria having first visited in 1962, you will find the South of the Island is the warmest, but try and avoid the tourist areas, the rent will then be a lot cheaper,

best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## Jay13 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I live in the Canary Islands on the Island of El Hierro. We can survive easily on £800 per month over the year, however this does not cover motoring costs that would be extra.
> 
> I know Gran Canaria having first visited in 1962, you will find the South of the Island is the warmest, but try and avoid the tourist areas, the rent will then be a lot cheaper,
> 
> ...


Thanks - very useful advice


----------

